# Rare tinctorius?



## jccaley (Feb 28, 2016)

What are some rare tinctorius in the U.S hobby ?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Lorenzo come to mind


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

don't think they are too rare, but Black Sauls are somewhat uncommon I believe.


----------



## jccaley (Feb 28, 2016)

diablomantis said:


> don't think they are too rare, but Black Sauls are somewhat uncommon I believe.


I will have to check them out . Thank you .


----------



## jccaley (Feb 28, 2016)

tongo said:


> Lorenzo come to mind


Thank you .


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I've got black saul.  and they're producing. But, I think lorenzo are more rare. Vanessa, awarpe, and there's a few others.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Cory, you are absolutly correct. Black Saul yellowback are dime a dozen. I produce hundreds every year. Lorenzo's on the other hand, are the rarest of the legally obtainable US tincs


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

pdfCrazy said:


> Cory, you are absolutly correct. Black Saul yellowback are dime a dozen. I produce hundreds every year. Lorenzo's on the other hand, are the rarest of the legally obtainable US tincs


How many hundreds of them do you produce every year? I guess the question would be, why pull and raise so many individuals of a frog that you already consider so common?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't believe they're rare but seem uncommon once I can make some room I hope to get some awarape.


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

What about La Fumee? I feel like those are not talked about much on the boards.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Kotari, black saul, robertus, bakuis.


----------



## jccaley (Feb 28, 2016)

melbel said:


> What about La Fumee? I feel like those are not talked about much on the boards.


I have a pair but think they both are females. And probably my favorite.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dane said:


> How many hundreds of them do you produce every year? I guess the question would be, why pull and raise so many individuals of a frog that you already consider so common?


I guess because my interest is not in artificially controlling the market by slowing releasing them. I do not have much interest in trying to keep them rare to raise the value. My interest is in having fun raising frogs I think are beautiful, paying for my hobby by selling the offspring to other hobbyists, and spreading them around. If the market becomes saturated, so be it, it will self correct and prices may drop a bit. Not a big deal to me. I've never had to much of a problem finding homes for froglets and tadpoles. When I have more tadpoles than I can/care raise. I either sell them off, trade them, or give them away.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

pdfCrazy said:


> I guess because my interest is not in artificially controlling the market by slowing releasing them. I do not have much interest in trying to keep them rare to raise the value. My interest is in having fun raising frogs I think are beautiful, paying for my hobby by selling the offspring to other hobbyists, and spreading them around. If the market becomes saturated, so be it, it will self correct and prices may drop a bit. Not a big deal to me. I've never had to much of a problem finding homes for froglets and tadpoles. When I have more tadpoles than I can/care raise. I either sell them off, trade them, or give them away.


I mainly asked out of concern for your adults. Encouraging a tinctorius pair to lay hundreds of eggs every year is a heavy burden on vitamin/fat reserves, but you are correct, they are your frogs to do with as you wish.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dane said:


> I mainly asked out of concern for your adults. Encouraging a tinctorius pair to lay hundreds of eggs every year is a heavy burden on vitamin/fat reserves, but you are correct, they are your frogs to do with as you wish.


Dane, 

All of my tincs go though a summer where we cut down food, misting and slow them down a bit. I know you've been doing this long enough to know, that healthy adult Tincs can almost not be stopped from breeding. I've pulled cocoa huts, and they will lay on braod leaves. If I cut down all the broad leaf vegetation, they will lay on the leaf litter. Short of seperating them or starving them, I cant stop them. So, in the alternative, we try to keep them as well fed as we can, rotate supplements, rotate between various fly's, bean beetles, and FF larvae. We do the best we can to not let our adults burn themselves out. But in the end, they will do what nature programned them to do.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

pdfCrazy said:


> I guess because my interest is not in artificially controlling the market by slowing releasing them. I do not have much interest in trying to keep them rare to raise the value. My interest is in having fun raising frogs I think are beautiful, paying for my hobby by selling the offspring to other hobbyists, and spreading them around. If the market becomes saturated, so be it, it will self correct and prices may drop a bit. Not a big deal to me. I've never had to much of a problem finding homes for froglets and tadpoles. When I have more tadpoles than I can/care raise. I either sell them off, trade them, or give them away.


Main problem with the hobby "self correcting" itself is traditionally the market getting over saturated from a boom/bust cycle is that the majority of them mysteriously disappear and the captive population becomes bottlenecked. Not pulling tads constantly on an over abundant frog is going to help the hobby. You're already artificially controlling them by keeping them in a glass box and breeding them at all. Plus if you're the only one breeding them like this (although I doubt you are) then you could easily be over-representing your groups offspring in the hobby, leading to a weaker gene pool overall anyway. 

Just something to think about there. 


As for rare tincs that haven't been mentioned yet, I feel like I use to see a whole lot more French Guiana, and giant orange. And what about the Cayenne?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Yellow Lawa Sips,FG Dwarf Cobalt,Lorenzo,Koetari all come to mind.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone remember the 'Black Ghost' Lorenzos that Stewart used to offer? Were those just a line derived from the standards, or were they separate? Now THOSE I haven't seen in seven or more years.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dane said:


> Does anyone remember the 'Black Ghost' Lorenzos that Stewart used to offer? Were those just a line derived from the standards, or were they separate? Now THOSE I haven't seen in seven or more years.


I don't think I've ever seen those except for on his old site.


----------

